# CES 2012 Mac related product announcements



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thought it would be neat to have a thread dedicated to posting links / info on *CES 2012* product announcements that are related to us Mac users. Post away! Sounds like there is going to be lots of Thunderbolt announcements. 

I read this morning that Elgato has announced the *Elgato Thunderbolt SSD* coming out in February.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting that Elgato is jumping on the SSD bandwagon. I wonder who their supplier is.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Belkin has released the new *Thunderbolt Express Dock*










*Belkin Thunderbolt Express Dock - $299 (US)* 


Quickly connects into a desktop workstation and instantly accesses multiple devices with a single cable
Adds reliable, gigabit Ethernet connectivity to your laptop
Includes three USB 2.0 ports, one Firewire 800 port, one HDMI port, one 3.5mm Audio port, one gigabit Ethernet port and two Thunderbolt ports (one upstream and one downstream) for daisy-chaining to another Thunderbolt compatible device.
Utilizes Thunderbolt Technology for data transfer rates of up to 10Gbps bi-directionally
Availability

The Belkin Thunderbolt Express Dock will be available in September 2012 at select retailers worldwide and on Belkin.com.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Belkin has released the new *Thunderbolt Express Dock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty sweet. When I upgrade to the next MacBook Pro with the new releases in the spring I will definitely be picking up one of these when they are released in Sept.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Not strictly Apple related, but you can't help but tie the two together.

Vizio enters the PC market: The New Vizio PCs and Notebooks Are Worthy of Apple

The first company, in my opinion, that has a chance at dethroning Apple as the leader in beautiful design. In fact, their All-in-one PC is even NICER than Apple's. They even come with a stripped down version of Windows, completely free of bloatware. I hate to admit it, but when Windows 8 hits, these will be high on my list of computers to watch.

A7


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Belkin has released the new *Thunderbolt Express Dock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not USB 3.0?? That is odd to leave it out.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> Why not USB 3.0?? That is odd to leave it out.


Steve Jobs called Elgato from iCloud; telling them that they better not put in USB 3.0 until [insert date]. Unfortunately, I was not there for the whole conversation, but it's great that Thunderbolt is making a huge hit with PCs and Macs now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Quite a few new products from Griffin. 

*Twenty* - Audio Amp for Airport Express. Hope Apple doesn't change the design of the Airport Express anytime soon.  Let's you connect an Airport Express to unpowered speakers like little bookshelf sized speakers and a subwoofer. 

*See more products announced by Griffin at CES*.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I might pick up the Belkin dock... It would be a step up over my current USB only dock by them! 

Those Visio computers look slick! Maybe they will spur some design competition with Apple? Aside from screen size and turning to aluminum; the current iMacs have t changed much since the G5's!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

a7mc said:


> Not strictly Apple related, but you can't help but tie the two together.
> 
> Vizio enters the PC market: The New Vizio PCs and Notebooks Are Worthy of Apple
> 
> ...


Ah see, there you have it. You made a persuasive case until you mentioned Windows. Windows=antivirus which takes a big hit on performance right there.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

The "Twenty" looks interesting. Of course, it depends on the price. I didn't see any mention of MSRP? You can get a signal-sensing 100 watt amp for around $100 that would achieve the same result. The other thing I'd like to know is how much power it sucks when it is 'off'. Again, couldn't see that in the specs.

Craig


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Ah see, there you have it. You made a persuasive case until you mentioned Windows. Windows=antivirus which takes a big hit on performance right there.


Well I did say "when Windows 8 hits".  I am predicting Windows 8 to be pretty much an end to viruses on Windows (thanks to new development layers built on HTML5 and other new technologies). Wait and see... things are changing in the tech world. Have a little faith and you might be surprised at where this is all headed.

A7


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Well I did say "when Windows 8 hits".  *I am predicting Windows 8 to be pretty much an end to viruses on Windows *(thanks to new development layers built on HTML5 and other new technologies). Wait and see... things are changing in the tech world. Have a little faith and you might be surprised at where this is all headed.
> 
> A7


Nothing is impossible. If it can happen it will happen.

Which ever way you want to look at it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Canada based Corel has released *After Shot Pro for Mac*, Windows and Linux. Looks like their version of Aperture and Lightroom?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone else find any Mac related announcements at CES? Please post them here with links!  I've got a little prize for ehMacian who has the best posts.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*MacBook Air Docking Station*

Henge Docks announces docking stations for MacBook Air, tidies up your desk layout -- Engadget

Here is the hands on

Henge Docks for the MacBook Air hands-on (video) -- Engadget


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*PocketCell can power over 10,000 USB devices*

Innergie PocketCell can power over 10,000 USB devices, just not at the same time -- Engadget


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Targus collabs with iDevices to create iNotebook, transcribes your scribbles for $150*

Targus collabs with iDevices to create iNotebook, transcribes your scribbles for $150 -- Engadget


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Belkin has released the new *Thunderbolt Express Dock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF no eSATA and for $299 adds next to nothing that you can't get for much cheaper, next to useless. Product FAIL IMO.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Why not USB 3.0?? That is odd to leave it out.


Exactly and eSATA as well... a lot of money for not much in return.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*MSI Shows Off Thunderbolt-Connected External GPU*

CES 2012: MSI Shows Off Thunderbolt-Connected External GPU - Mac Rumors


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Panasonic's 20-Inch Display at 216 PPI Arrives Amid Rumors of 'Retina' MacBook Pro*

CES 2012: Panasonic's 20-Inch Display at 216 PPI Arrives Amid Rumors of 'Retina' MacBook Pro - Mac Rumors


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

screature said:


> WTF no eSATA and for $299 adds next to nothing that you can't get for much cheaper, next to useless. Product FAIL IMO.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Joker Eh 
Why not USB 3.0?? That is odd to leave it out.


I sure hope such TB devices at least include a cheaper Thunderbolt cable in their pricing rather than the expensive Thunderbolt cables usually available for any such benefit.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

A good source for CES-related announcements, particularly in the "hands on" department: MacNN.com or Electronista.com

Also, regarding CES announcements: "released" is generally the wrong word, as VERY FEW of the products mentioned will see the light of day for at least a month. Some of the announcements I've read talk about the second quarter (spring) or LATER in the year. This is mainly just a heads-up on what's coming so you can start saving up ...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*BulletTrain eXpress Enclosure for Magic Trackpad and Apple Keyboard*

CES 2012: BulletTrain eXpress Enclosure for Magic Trackpad and Apple Keyboard - MacRumors.com


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> CES 2012: BulletTrain eXpress Enclosure for Magic Trackpad and Apple Keyboard - MacRumors.com


This product kind of has me scratching my head. I don't get it. 

Looks unfinished like a keyboard sitting on top of a laptop.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It incorporates a keyboard and an inlaid Magic Trackpad; I presume you provide those things yourself. If you want the feel of a laptop sitting at your desktop or laptop hooked up to another monitor or on a stand etc.

Narrow audience, I think.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> This product kind of has me scratching my head. I don't get it.
> 
> Looks unfinished like a keyboard sitting on top of a laptop.


Ya looks odd to me.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*XtremeMac rolls out three new mobile chargers for iDevice devotees*

XtremeMac rolls out three new mobile chargers for iDevice devotees -- Engadget


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Behringer's $30,000 iNuke Boom Speaker on Display*

CES 2012: Behringer's $30,000 iNuke Boom Speaker on Display - Mac Rumors


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*iPhone sleep clock will track your zzzzz's*

Gadgetbox - iPhone sleep clock will track your zzzzz's



> Ever wonder how many hours of good zzzzz's you're really getting a night? Now there's a way to track that information, with the non-invasive Renew SleepClock, which uses a combination of an iPhone app and wireless device.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*ioSafe gives shocking demo of Thunderbolt Rugged Portable prototype*

Not so much of a new product but a demo of one of their products.

ioSafe gives shocking demo of Thunderbolt Rugged Portable prototype (video) -- Engadget


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*IK reveals trio of iRig iOS accessories for mobile podcasting and music making*

For the music making lovers.

IK Multimedia reveals trio of iRig iOS accessories for mobile podcasting and music making -- Engadget


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> This product kind of has me scratching my head. I don't get it.
> 
> Looks unfinished like a keyboard sitting on top of a laptop.


It'll be great for those who have a Mac Mini connected to a widescreen TV and want to compute from a couch. I've thought about this setup but thought it'd be too finicky since the magic pad and keyboard are separate items. Problem solved.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

dona83 said:


> It'll be great for those who have a Mac Mini connected to a widescreen TV and want to compute from a couch. I've thought about this setup but thought it'd be too finicky since the magic pad and keyboard are separate items. Problem solved.


or this:

Twelve South MagicWand - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> CES 2012: Behringer's $30,000 iNuke Boom Speaker on Display - Mac Rumors


Wow, and it's not even April yet !?!

Z.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*iFrogz releases Boost speaker, uses 'near field audio' to boost sound*

iFrogz releases Boost speaker, uses 'near field audio' to boost sound | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> CES 2012: Behringer's $30,000 iNuke Boom Speaker on Display - Mac Rumors


I saw this a few weeks back in a couple of articles... gotta be one of the dumbest ideas I have ever seen.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Matias Slim One keyboard*



> Take the form factor of the Apple Wireless Keyboard, and give it a button in the top right that says "iPhone". You've got your iPhone on a dock or syncing, and you get a text message. Hit that magical little iPhone button, and boom! Your keyboard is now bluetoothed up to your iPhone so you can reply to that text, then a second press of the iPhone button disconnects from your iPhone and your typing goes back to your computer.



Matias Slim One keyboard at CES | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*WOWee and MicroVision offer 200-inch viewing and 'booming sound' on your mobile*

WOWee and MicroVision offer 200-inch viewing and 'booming sound' on your mobile -- Engadget


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> I saw this a few weeks back in a couple of articles... gotta be one of the dumbest ideas I have ever seen.


I dunno. If it comes with the girl, they could be on to something…


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I dunno. If it comes with the girl, they could be on to something…


I think that is called human trafficking... maybe if the seller were a Russian company... otherwise all bets are off.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sigh, booth babe marketing, works because:



fjnmusic said:


> I dunno. If it comes with the girl, they could be on to something…


Sexy Booth babes on CES upset women - YouTube


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Sigh, booth babe marketing, works because:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Booth babes on CES upset women - YouTube


That first girl to be interviewed in the video was HOT!!! :heybaby:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*iConnectivity outs iConnectMUSE digital audio mixer for iOSers*

iConnectivity outs iConnectMUSE digital audio mixer for iOSers (video) -- Engadget



> The iConnectMUSE digital audio mixer from iConnectivity, featuring six stereo in / outs, headphone out, two USB ports, a "hub-able" USB host, Ethernet / network sharing and MIDI pass-thru. Maker iConnectivity claims studio-grade analog-to-digital conversion will make it a snap to record professional sounding mixes on tour, back at the hotel or even at home.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Matias Slim One keyboard at CES | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


This looks really interesting, since the 'iPhone' mode is just BT, it should work with any BT device. iPhone/iPad, or two macs - one wired and one over BT. Very handy if you keep a notebook on your desk beside a desktop.

Z.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

HowEver said:


> It incorporates a keyboard and an inlaid Magic Trackpad; I presume you provide those things yourself. If you want the feel of a laptop sitting at your desktop or laptop hooked up to another monitor or on a stand etc.
> 
> Narrow audience, I think.


these are fantastic. they are perfect for someone using a mini as an HTPC. unlike most 3rd party keyboard/trackpad/etc accessories this thing looks and feels gorgeous. very high quality alloy, perfect fit and finish (no flexing, no clicking). it literally makes the keyboard/trackpad into one unit and feels as if it were designed like that by apple. 

it also has feet on the bottom so you can use it on a desktop if you want (i.e. if someone preferred the pad in front of keyboard layout provided by a laptop.)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CES done for 2012


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Anyone else find any Mac related announcements at CES? Please post them here with links!  I've got a little prize for ehMacian who has the best posts.


Thanks Joker eh for posting all the links. You win the prize. I'll send it with the other one I'm sending.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Thanks Joker eh for posting all the links. You win the prize. I'll send it with the other one I'm sending.


No problem, and thanks a bunch. :clap:


----------

